# 2/8 - 2/13 Open for anything.



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a week off of work and looking to get out. I'm new TX (Moved from Chicago) and I am still waiting for my boat to arrive.

I am very much interested in off shore, perhaps some state snaps, but have not had a tight line in months, so i'm pretty much up for anything.... Off shore, bay side, shore fishing.

As a boat owner, I know all to well about sharing expenses and cleaning up... The down side is that most of my gear is in Chicago (but I might have enough to get me through a day or two.)

Thanks in advance.


----------

